# Single Cow Milking Arrangements



## mangus580 (Feb 23, 2013)

So tell me, those of you who milk 1-2 cows.....  How are you set up?  Pics are a plus!


----------



## Cricket (Feb 24, 2013)

Given my choice, I would hand milk if I only had one cow.  Think the time spent cleaning equipment would equal the longer milking time.  BUT, I have arthritis in my left thumb and just cannot milk with that hand.  We have my FIL's surge belly milker, which we used to use.  I need buy a vacuum pump to run it.  (My heifer is due in July).  

When is your cow due?  Is she the Ayrshire/Jersey cross?

There are some really good thread in the milking section.


----------



## mangus580 (Feb 24, 2013)

On paper she is due on March 2nd.  But I am suspecting it will be sooner, possibly in the next 2 days.

I plan to milk by hand.  I guess I am referring more to keeping her in one spot, etc.  I am debating making a larger scale version of the goat milking stand, to hold her and give us a dedicated spot.  Sadly, until we replace the barn, we will have to milk her outside.  Not sure how THAT is going to work just yet!


And yes on the cross....


----------



## Cricket (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd at least plan on having her tied securely with a halter and have her side up against something solid (like the side of the house?) and  something to block her exit visually in front, too. I'd start out with another person available in case you need someone to pin her.  You can grain and hay her while you milk, but if she's uncomfortable to start with, she may not be interested. Just plan on taking your time to start with.

It takes awhile before they realize the pain of being milked (at first) will alleviate their swollen bag.  She'll probably kick some--just be ready to move fast and go back in immediately, firm but gentle.  (Sometimes I pull their tail and hold on while their leg is up and waving and release as soon as their leg goes back down.)  She very well could be just one of those easy ones!


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 24, 2013)

I milk our dexter cow right now while she is eating her hay. She switches hay piles maybe once sometimes twice depending on how big they turned out that feeding but other then that stands great the whole milking thru. 

My biggest problem right now is that the wind has been freakin cold and sitting out on pasture milking makes for icy hands(which my carpal tunnel syndrome just LOOOOOVES) and appearantly cold hands are initially shocking to the poor cow  I didnt know a cow can suck in her gut to that degree hahaha.


----------

